# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Sooo Close!

## hyla

Why oh why did I call my husband to _ask_ if I could buy a fire belly toad today? There was one at the pet store today and it was in a five gallon tank with 3 gray tree frogs and about 5 green tree frogs. Arghh. Anyways, of course I was denied the purchase but all hope is not lost. If I were to buy this toad maybe ummm ...tomorrow, I am concerned about it being healthy since it was housed improperly with two other species of frogs. Would it be a bad idea?

----------


## 1beataway

Pffft. Never -ask- a man for permission.  :Smile:

----------


## bshmerlie

Fire belly toads are pretty durable. I think it would be the other frogs that I would worry about being in with the Fire Belly.  And remember, its always easier to ask for forgiveness instead of permission. :Big Grin:

----------


## hyla

You both speak the truth! It was a brown one and they only wanted 9.99 for it.

----------


## Paul Rust

> Pffft. Never -ask- a man for permission.


* Very true.*
*We prefer when you bow down and beg.*

----------


## 1beataway

> * Very true.*
> *We prefer when you bow down and beg.*


Is that what your girlfriend of 5 years does? Sheesh, someone needs to teach her the act of doing what she wants, then holding out when her man gets mad so that he ends up apologizing.  :Wink:

----------


## Jace

So, Kristy, did you get it??  

Paul-does your girlfriend read your posts???  You are a brave, brave man!!!  Lol.

----------


## Paul Rust

> Is that what your girlfriend of 5 years does? Sheesh, someone needs to teach her the act of doing what she wants, then holding out when her man gets mad so that he ends up apologizing.


*She didn't always, it took 2 years to get her fully trained.* 
*She can't hold out, are you kidding?*  :Wink: 
*And no Jo-Anna she doesn't read my posts, thank goodness.*

----------


## Paul Rust

*Kristy, did your husband PERMIT you to get your frog?*

----------


## missclick

> Why oh why did I call my husband to _ask_ if I could buy a fire belly toad today? There was one at the pet store today and it was in a five gallon tank with 3 gray tree frogs and about 5 green tree frogs. Arghh. Anyways, of course I was denied the purchase but all hope is not lost. If I were to buy this toad maybe ummm ...tomorrow, I am concerned about it being healthy since it was housed improperly with two other species of frogs. Would it be a bad idea?


you should have just bought it and when he came home you yell "SURPRISE"  :Smile:

----------


## bshmerlie

You could have told him you bought it for him as a present.

----------


## Jace

Nothing says "I love you honey" like a toad gift!!  Best Valentine's Day present I ever got was my female African Giant Bullfrog.

----------


## Skulldroog

> Nothing says "I love you honey" like a toad gift!!  Best Valentine's Day present I ever got was my female African Giant Bullfrog.


Haha, that's a pretty good present. My girlfriend LOVES Guinea pigs, and wants one for her birthday at the end of July. Looks like I'll be housing a rodent soon. Lol.  :Big Applause:

----------


## jclee

I hear you, Kristy. My husband and I have an unspoken arrangement between my animals, his musical gear, and the limited space of our two-bedroom apartment. We've both agreed to ask each other before taking up more space for our hobbies, to try to be patient with each others' hobbies, and to be respectful if the other's feeling a little "crunched" by the lack of space. Frankly, if we hadn't wound up with this arrangement, we'd have nothing but a pathway to navigate from room to room, with tanks on one side, and Moogs and guitars and drums on the other. 

(The good news is that, with time, he grows to like my pets, so it's rarely a hard sell to talk him into "just one more."  The bad news is that, love animals though I do, I just can't imagine having any less space than we do now, so no more tanks for me... after the 55G I just bought to house the 3 juvies I'm keeping from my axolotls' last clutch.)

----------


## hyla

Here I sit, with only one gray tree frog to my name.  :Frown:  I left the matter alone last night and brought it up again today...did a little batting of the eyelashes and reminded my husband of his wonderful birthday weekend that I had just made possible for him and still I got a big fat "NO MORE ANIMALS!" Then later on when I showed him a pic online of a fire belly he grimaced and said "Eew, Kristy." So after a bit of back and forth he ended the convo with, "You're gonna just go do what you want anyways, so why are you even asking me?" HA! And now I am back to the original reason for posting..why did I bother to ask him in the first place? But he said that on purpose because now Ill be a selfish little brat if I go and buy it!

----------


## bshmerlie

Just wait until he wants to go buy a drum or something.  Then "spring" out the frog. :Smile:

----------


## 1beataway

Kristy, Kristy, Kristy...don't you see? He just said he understood you'll do what you want anyways. Sounds like permanent permission for anything. Take advantage of it.

----------


## nana

> * Very true.*
> *We prefer when you bow down and beg.*


 
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha that would never happen in my house  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Paul Rust

*I will say this, if Sherry (thats my love) wants animals I would never tell her no.* *That's because she lets me get more frogs when I beg her for them.*  :Embarrassment:

----------


## nana

> *I will say this, if Sherry (thats my love) wants animals I would never tell her no.* *That's because she lets me get more frogs when I beg her for them.*


 
Aww your sooo sweet hunny  :Smile:  even better to hear of a man begging lol

----------


## hyla

I couldnt be more happy than when I am out collecting animals ...cant wait to get out of town so we can have some land, which in turn I will fill up with more animals.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brian

> Here I sit, with only one gray tree frog to my name.


Do you breed your own feeders? If not, you should ("it's cheaper" is a good excuse to give your husband to start breeding crickets). Producing more than one gray can eat should be no problem. You then _need_ fire bellied toads to eat the surplus. 

This is my approach, I have a cricket surplus, I just need to get a tank ready for fire bellies. Though my girlfriend is ok with it as long as she doesn't have to do any of the handling of the feeder bugs, having a good excuse doesn't hurt. :Wink:

----------


## hyla

No,I dont breed feeders. Thanks for the suggestion, but I dont know that would work...You see, I have only a small tolerance of crickets for the frogs sake of course. I prefer to only have a couple dozen on hand at a time, more costly yes, but errr, I dont like em! I would be willing to culture another type of feeder though...and of course this in turn would probably upset my other half more. If it isnt a cat or dog, he wants very little to do with it. So small minded!

----------


## Brian

I don't really _like_ crickets either, that's why I'm ok condemning them to death-by-frog :Big Grin: . I could never keep an animal that needed to eat mice...

Mealworms are pretty easy to breed, and I hear some types of roaches are as well. Having lived in an apartment building with a roach infestation, I'm not allowed to try to breed any kind of roach (I think it's actually illegal here anyways). My girlfriend is pretty tolerant, but not _that_ tolerant.

----------


## Jace

> I couldnt be more happy than when I am out collecting animals ...cant wait to get out of town so we can have some land, which in turn I will fill up with more animals.


I have the same dream!  However, it doesn't seem to be happening quick enough...sigh.  I wish you all the best, though.  I know how hard it is to live in a small space and want more than you might have room for.

----------


## hyla

Funny, death by frog  :Smile: ...Roaches did come to mind but then again they are ROACHES so they went out of mind just as quick.

----------


## Paul Rust

> Funny, death by frog ...Roaches did come to mind but then again they are ROACHES so they went out of mind just as quick.


* Ha! Sherry put her foot down solidly when I mentioned roaches lol. Probably has something to do with crickets chirping under her computer desk, makes it hard to convince her that they wont escape.*

----------


## Jace

The news of my Hissers having bred again was not met with enthusiasm, let me tell you. None have escaped, but I guess the fear is always there. At least they are quiet-crickets chirping drives me nuts!

----------


## missclick

> Funny, death by frog ...Roaches did come to mind but then again they are ROACHES so they went out of mind just as quick.


to me, crickets are just an annoying crossbreed of roaches and grasshoppers...they eat EVERYTHING, smell and to top it off they can jump to get away. and dont forget the chirping.

that being said, super froggy food haha  :Smile:  i should learn how to raise them sometime so i dont have to keep buying them

" let me tell you. None have escaped" <------------- that you know of.  :Big Grin:

----------

